# Any good websites detailing clothing in the Middle Ages?



## Xander416 (Apr 22, 2014)

Preferably one with pictures that show examples of the clothing pieces? I can't find any beyond vague lists and essays.


----------



## garza (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you been to your local library? The librarian will help you find what you need. There are many books about clothing styles through the ages, and they have pictures.


----------



## Caragula (Apr 25, 2014)

Which geographical region?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 25, 2014)

Try the British Museum, Tower of London, Royal Armouries.

http://www.royalarmouries.org/home

https://www.britishmuseum.org/

http://www.hrp.org.uk/TowerOfLondon/

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=saxon+clothing&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=R1daU6asPKOP0AXZ0oHoDg&sqi=2&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=580

http://www.tha-engliscan-gesithas.org.uk/education/anglo-saxon-clothes-men

http://www.tha-engliscan-gesithas.org.uk/education/anglo-saxon-clothes-women

http://anglosaxondiscovery.ashmolean.org/Life/clothes/clothes_index.html


Well, that took all of 5 minutes - The first 3 were obvious, for the last 4, I am constantly surprised by people's inability to use Google...


----------



## Xander416 (Apr 25, 2014)

Caragula said:


> Which geographical region?


Currently Spain and Portugal, around the 9th and 10th centuries AD.


----------



## garza (Apr 25, 2014)

Xander 416 - Bloggsworth has provided you with some excellent Web links. I'm curious, though, what have you found at your local library? You've probably found that there are many reference sources in your library that have not made it to the Web, and perhaps never will.


----------



## egpenny (Apr 25, 2014)

I went to Bing, entered Spanish clothing middle ages and pulled up a bunch of web sites, there were pictures, too.


----------



## dvspec (May 7, 2014)

I did my own renfair garb from the skin out based on info from the following sites as well as others.  

Garza is right about libraries, but for this subject matter you would have to be in a major metro area to lay hands on anything of genuine use in a public library or have it shipped.  

If you have a museum in the area that features a collection of the era and location you are looking for, try making contact with them.  They always have more in the collection than what is displayed and they will have books on the subject that the public library would never think of purchasing.   

Check out www.wga.hu  It is an online art gallery that can be searched by time, location and subject.  It is freaking awesome.  Just be aware that during a lot of that time, the artists were restricted in what they could paint.  That is why there is so much religious art from the early time periods.  Any art portraying a time before the artists own is open to interpretation and is usually just some flowing fabric that was unrealistic and useless to someone doing research.  

Also, check out Society for Creative Anachronism SCA.  Part of their pledge is to educate and they focus on what modern man called the medieval era.  

If you want costuming and construction info look for anything referring to Janet Arnold, she is well respected in historical clothing construction. 

For heaven sake stay away from Hollywood as a source.  They don't do the research and change it for dramatic purpose even if they do. The Tudors was BBC and they totally butchered the costumes and fabrics.   

There was a BBC show called 'Brother Cadfael' about a monk detective during what I would judge to be the 12-13 centuries.  It takes place in England, but the living conditions and stuff would not have changed that much during the time and it was well done.  His little work house is a great example of reality in that time period and would have parts that would fit with yours.


----------

